# Entry Level Medical Billing and Coding Position wanted Connecticut New Haven



## mydogponzi

I am currently enrolled in the Medical Coding Academy of New Haven and am seeing an entry level position with in in a medial setting that will allow me to utilize my skills in the Medical Coding and Billing field. I have over 15 yrs of collections experience and 3 in the insurance industry. This background coupled with my Medical Billing and Coding schooling will enable me to enter into the Billing/Coding field with a great deal of knowledge and perform the duties required to successfully meet the needs of a Medical office. Your consideration for a position with in your office would be greatly appreciated.

Mary P. Galdenzi
marypg111@snet.net


EXPERIENCE AND ACCOMPLISHMENTS					

True Benefits-Branford, CT						March 2010-July 2010
True Benefit is a Brokerage firm that reviews and underwrites the Health Insurance provided by ADP located in Milford CT. ADP is a PEO (Professional Employment Organization) that provides Payroll Deduction Services to various organizations.

	Underwriting Coordinator	
•	Responsible for tracking prospective clients prior to Underwriting.
•	Delegated cases to Underwriting Team for review
•	Prepared client files for Underwriting review
•	Maintained Underwriting tracking log for Management
•	Reviewed client insurance plans to ensure premium information was correct



	Insurance Services – Branford, CT						      2007 – Current
	This is an independent Insurance company that offers Health, Life & Supplemental insurance to small to medium size business.

	Insurance Broker Assistant					             
•	Manage the office for Supplemental Insurance Claims
•	nalyzing monthly account premiums to ensure individuals are paid to date
•	Submit Medical Claim forms to Colonial Ins. Company and resolve patient claims.
•	Process Request for Service, Disability, Accident and Cancer Forms for policy holders
•	Monitor applications in underwriting to ensure approval
• 	Generate business through contacting existing customers and contacting new customers 
• 	Assist Sales Agents with account set up on Insurance Company data bas
• 	Maintain client base by using influential approaches



Lockworks Dental Group Dr. Vincent Sotero - Branford CT                      March – May 2005
An independent dental group offering full dental care.

Collections Consultant		
•	ccountable for the collections of outstanding debt over 90 days completed in three months
•	Responsible for the cash application of incoming remittance
•	Implemented payment plans for past due accounts on and individual basis
•	Identified reasons for disputed balances and implemented policies to correct future issues    
•	Contacted clients via phone or mail to resolve past due balances


Cont.




Mary P. Galdenzi          -         Continued, Page 2

The William Carter Company – Carter’s Childrenswear – Shelton CT               1989-2001
Founded in 1865, Carter’s is currently the number one children’s clothing manufacture in the United States. Current estimates show this company has annual revenue of $1,412,246,000 and has over 200 outlet stores across the U.S.
Norelco, Division of North American Philips - Stamford CT 			1988-1989
Norelco Consumer Products Co. is a division of Philips Electronics North America Corporation, a subsidiary of Philips Electronics N.V. of the Netherlands. Norelco is a leading manufacturer of men's personal grooming products, including electric razors, beard and moustache trimmers, and hair clippers. Over the past 50 years, Norelco has achieved many key milestones and continues to lead all electric razor manufacturers. 


Credit & Collections Analyst and Invoice Collector
•	Responsible for accounts with outstanding debt of over $1.5 Million
•	Investigate and analyze customer deductions and non-payment of invoices to determine their validity
•	Recovered over 80% of all delinquent invoice and chargebacks by providing win-win compromises with debtors.
•	Research and identify internal billing, shipping, billing errors and implementing successful solutions
•	Established close relationships with Management, Customer Service, Traffic and Sales Force
•	Reviewed Financials to determine customer worthiness and establish appropriate credit lines
	•Supervise and train entry level Credit & Collection Representatives and part time help 



	Cadbury Schweppes – Stamford CT 						1986-1988
	Cadbury is a leading global confectionery company with an outstanding portfolio of chocolate, gum and candy brands.
Customer Accounts Administrator
•	Analyzed customer chargebacks for validity 
•	Determined general ledger accounts for valid deductions and write offs
•	Corresponded with customers and Sales to collect invalid deductions






	EDUCATION
	August 2010 Enrolled in the Medical Coding Academy - Bookkeeping Course January 2010
	1986 – Bachelor of Science in Early Childhood Education
		Southern Connecticut State University


----------



## Peter Davidyock

Check out a Pain Management firm in New Haven named ADPTC.
They are a group of physicians and physician assistants that recently lost their billing company and may have taken it back in house.


----------

